# 2008 Diamond Marquis String/Cable



## Llamaman (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can give me some direction. I just purchased new strings and cable for my Diamond Marguis. The string length measures 93 5/8" and the cable is 37 1/4" which jives with the sticker on the bow. No matter how I twist and untwist the string/cable. I can't get the ATA or the brace height into specs.
The closest I've gotten is an ATA of 34 3/4" and a brace height of 6 5/8". The specs call for an ATA of 34 1/2" and a 7" brace height. I did get the timing dot into specs at 3/16" above the limb.
I had to twist the bejeebies out of the cable to get the timing dot to line up.

All this after the guy at the pro shop fiddled for 45 minutes until I finally told him I'd do the final adjustments at home.

Any help would sure be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Nacho2770 (Mar 13, 2007)

They must not be the correct lengths.

I purchased a new set from Proline and I hardly had to twist them up at all to get my Marquis into perfect specs.


----------

